# 123RF License Terms for Book Covers



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

*UPDATE JULY 2014 - It seems that enough people must have complained because I suddenly see a change in their policy. Check this page:

http://www.123rf.com/license_summary.php

At the bottom where it says Book Covers there was a red cross under the standard license before, but now there is the number 300 000. So 300 000 copies. I have not written to them to confirm this - but it does seem their policy on book covers has changed.

I have just sent them a note to ask if they changed their policy, so will see what they say.
*
*
Oh, got a fast reply too!  See:

Hi Melody,

Thank you for contacting us.

Due to popular demand we had a review of the licensing last month in June regarding the use of images for publication purposes and the Standard License has been changed to allow the use of images for books up to 300,000 copies. You can even use the books for resale as long as it is within the 300,000 copy limit and you will only need the Print only Extended License if the books go over 300,000 copies.

Hope this helps.

If you need any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us.

Regards,
Shawn

___________________________
Client Relationship Manager
24/7 Customer Support @ 123RF.com

Support & contact info:
USA / Canada : 1 866 655 FREE (1 866 655 3733)
United Kingdom : 0808 222 3388
Europe : +44 20 3286 9998
Australia / NZ : 1 300 82 81 88
Asia : +603 7880 0087
General Email : [email protected]*
________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Just thought I would post a note here as I often see 123rf being recommended as a cheap source for ebook and paperback covers. They require one to buy a "print only extended license" for paperback covers (costing $50) - as expressly indicated in their license terms here: http://www.123rf.com/license_summary.php

Their terms are not too clear on ebook covers, but they have what is called an "electronic only extended license" and I was informed by their support that this is what is required for an ebook cover (costing $75).

If you want to do both a print and ebook cover they have the "comprehensive extended license" at $100

123rf is one of a few sites that have some odd license terms - most sites like Shutterstock, Dreamstime etc. do allow for a standard image license (costing around $3 - $20, depending on subscription) to be used for both ebook and paperback covers.

Just thought I would share this to prevent anyone from falling into the 123rf trap...

Melody


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

that's a big deal.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> that's a big deal. Thanks for sharing!


Yes, I was quite surprised - I am hoping they will change this policy. On my site I have a list of 11 other stock sites that all replied that a standard license is sufficient for ebook and paperback covers, some stock sites also state this clearly in either their FAQ section or in the license terms.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Good to know!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Huh. Cause it seems that ebooks and books are covered under the editorial section and a standard license is good for up to 250k copies: Editorial (Textbooks, books & eBooks, for sale / distribution)
250,000 copies

So if that isn't the case, they should clarify that on their website. Hmm.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Doomed Muse said:


> Huh. Cause it seems that ebooks and books are covered under the editorial section and a standard license is good for up to 250k copies: Editorial (Textbooks, books & eBooks, for sale / distribution)
> 250,000 copies
> 
> So if that isn't the case, they should clarify that on their website. Hmm.


Read the fine print. They state "If the Content is to be used in an Editorial publication such as (but not restricted to) magazines, newspapers, textbooks, eBooks," - the emphasis is on the word "in". This is what they explained to me when I wrote to them - inside a book for editorial illustration is okay, but not on the cover. The cover is electronic packaging. Anyway - write to them and ask for clarification. I have heard from others too who wrote to them and they said the same thing. Plus the extended license for a paperback is clearly stated in the terms - they mention book covers there explicitly.

Scroll down to the bottom of this page and see there:  [URL=http://www.123rf.com/license_summary]http://www.123rf.com/license_summary.php[/url]

Editorial (Book covers, front and back per individual image) - Print Only Extended License


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Great info Melody, thanks for all the legwork. Real good to know as I'm always trolling for stock for future covers.


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

That's seems so self-defeating for them to do, as a good number of their images are available on other stock sites that have no such extended license fee requirement for covers.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Doomed Muse said:


> Huh. Cause it seems that ebooks and books are covered under the editorial section and a standard license is good for up to 250k copies: Editorial (Textbooks, books & eBooks, for sale / distribution)
> 250,000 copies
> 
> So if that isn't the case, they should clarify that on their website. Hmm.


I talked to customer support and they told me the standard license is good for up to 250k copies but ONLY if the image appears inside the ebook/book, not on the cover. If it goes on the cover, you need the extended license.

When I told them other companies sell the exact same image for much less (no extended license required), the customer rep guy said "Sorry, I don't know anything about that."

A bad move on their part, I think.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

dotx said:


> I talked to customer support and they told me the standard license is good for up to 250k copies but ONLY if the image appears inside the ebook/book, not on the cover. If it goes on the cover, you need the extended license.
> 
> When I told them other companies sell the exact same image for much less (no extended license required), the customer rep guy said "Sorry, I don't know anything about that."
> 
> A bad move on their part, I think.


Thank you for confirming this. I have the same type of reply in an email too. Unfortunately not everyone is aware of this, which is why I posted the topic here. Though the extended license for paperback is clearly stated on their license terms page.


----------



## CarlG (Sep 16, 2012)

Deleted them from my bookmarks.

Thanks.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Thayer Berlyn said:


> That's seems so self-defeating for them to do, as a good number of their images are available on other stock sites that have no such extended license fee requirement for covers.


But this is why it is important to study each stock site's license terms - they have small idiosyncrasies here and there. Many have the same images but their terms are not the same. Some allow for 250 000 copies of a book and others 500 000.

Here is another unique little term that is only found on Shutterstock: (from their FAQ)
"After my membership expires, can I continue to use the photos I downloaded?
Yes. You must first use the images within six months of the expiration date of your subscription. Once you have used the images within this time period you may continue to use them indefinitely. Under the terms of our licenses, you may not stockpile unused images for use at a later date."

So that means that if you purchase images there you must use them within six months Not sure what "use" means here...what if you make a design and save it on your computer but you do not publish it till later?


----------



## phildukephd (Jan 6, 2013)

Very good Post. I only use public domain images.


----------



## Nigel Mitchell (Jan 21, 2013)

This is exactly why I stopped using 123rf.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

phildukephd said:


> Very good Post. I only use public domain images.


I like your "Heroin" cover. It is clear in thumbnail size too...nice work with Public Domain images.


----------



## Nessa Quill (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, Melody! Thank you tons for the heads-up and resources. You rock.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info Melody and for the leg work. I've actually been trolling 123 for future cover stock and this is great to know.


----------



## cwashburn (May 20, 2013)

That would make the price for a photograph more than some artists charge for the entire cover.


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

This is pretty concerning. I think some of my old cover images came from that site. I guess I need to find them elsewhere and purchase them again.

Does anyone know exactly how that would work? Are stock images from these sites watermarked in some distinct way, such that, even though it looks identical to the same image from another place, the site could tell it was specifically their version of that stock image? Basically, do I have to actually get my designer to make the same cover using the new image? Or will just buying a new license to the image from a different place be enough to let me leave my existing covers up?


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think there is a way for anyone to tell as long as you buy the same image.


----------



## Skyler West (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for this! I had no idea. I have e-mailed them for clarification. 123rd is good because they were cheapest, but not at this cost. Can anyone recommend a site where it might cost more but you know for a fact that once you have the images you can do what you want with them? For example, is Shutterstock good? I'm going into paperback with Createspace soon, so I'll need my images to be used on ebook covers and print front and back covers. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

This is why I don't use them.

Whenever possible I intend to do a print version of my covers as well.

I use Dreamstime and I'm also registered with istockphoto.  I use those because they both require photographers to upload model releases rather than taking it on faith that they have one.  For stuff that doesn't require a model release, I also use Morguefile, and creative commons stuff on Flickr where the photographer has stated that they allow adaption & commercial use.  I mainly use Flickr for stuff like textures, etc.


----------



## Skyler West (Aug 23, 2012)

E-Mail from 123rf:
-----------
You will need to purchase the Print Only Extended license  to place an image on book cover. The term book cover here is referred to any type of book cover, regardless of printed front/ back cover or an e-book cover. 
That goes to say, as long you are placing the images on the printed/e-book cover, you must acquire the Print Only Extended license for your usage. 

This license costs 50 credits and do note that one license is applicable for one image. For example, if you will be placing 3 images on the book cover, you will need to purchase 3 separate Print Only Extended license for your usage. 

On another note, if images will be placed on inside of the printed/e-book or as in the content of the book, the Standard license suffice your usage. This license allows you to use the image up to 250,000 copies in aggregate. Do remember to upgrade to the Print Only Extended License should the print runs exceeds 250, 000 copies.
-----------

This is a nightmare. I am now going to have to spend £130 just to get this rectified with the correct licenses. My own fault for not checking the terms properly though. Also means I'm going to adjust the cover of my Createspace book, so I'm not using the same image on the back as on the front, because I would therefore need to buy another license on top. Needless to say, I will not be using 123rf again.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Skyler West said:


> E-Mail from 123rf:
> -----------
> You will need to purchase the Print Only Extended license to place an image on book cover. The term book cover here is referred to any type of book cover, regardless of printed front/ back cover or an e-book cover.
> That goes to say, as long you are placing the images on the printed/e-book cover, you must acquire the Print Only Extended license for your usage.
> ...


Thank you for sharing Skyler. It confirms that my understanding of their terms is correct and that the information their support gave me is not just coming from one uninformed individual. I am really sorry to hear you have bought so many images from them. Perhaps do what someone else suggested - try to find the same images on another site and repurchase them from there.

Melody


----------



## Skyler West (Aug 23, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Thank you for sharing Skyler. It confirms that my understanding of their terms is correct and that the information their support gave me is not just coming from one uninformed individual. I am really sorry to hear you have bought so many images from them. Perhaps do what someone else suggested - try to find the same images on another site and repurchase them from there.
> 
> Melody


No problem, Melody. The sad thing is, I only bought 4 images. Probably cost me less than £15 total. I've found 1 on another site, so will check that, and then just bite the bullet and buy the other license for the other three to save the hassle. Lesson learned. I'm sure there are many in the same boat.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Skyler West said:


> Thank you for this! I had no idea. I have e-mailed them for clarification. 123rd is good because they were cheapest, but not at this cost. Can anyone recommend a site where it might cost more but you know for a fact that once you have the images you can do what you want with them? For example, is Shutterstock good? I'm going into paperback with Createspace soon, so I'll need my images to be used on ebook covers and print front and back covers. Thanks everyone.


I have a list of sites whose terms and conditions I have read and that all replied to me in writing (I like to keep written replies for the records) to confirm that the standard license allows for both ebook and paperback covers. The numbers allowed may vary amongst 250 000, 500 000 or unlimited depending on the site. The full list is here: http://ebookindiecovers.com/2013/03/31/all-about-stock-images-and-book-covers/ There are other cheap sites too...

Melody


----------



## Skyler West (Aug 23, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> I have a list of sites whose terms and conditions I have read and that all replied to me in writing (I like to keep written replies for the records) to confirm that the standard license allows for both ebook and paperback covers. The numbers allowed may vary amongst 250 000, 500 000 or unlimited depending on the site. The full list is here: http://ebookindiecovers.com/2013/03/31/all-about-stock-images-and-book-covers/ There are other cheap sites too...
> 
> Melody


Thanks Melody. Great resource!

I'm confused now though. Your interaction with 123rf on your site says we need an Electronic format extended license, whereas my e-mail states I need a Print extended license for both formats. Now I'm really confused.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Shutterstock use that word 'in' as well.

" l) As part of editorial or advertising copy* in* magazines, newspapers, books, book covers, textbooks, editorials and directories provided that the print or manufacturing run(s) of such magazines, newspapers, books , book covers, textbooks, editorials and directories does not exceed two hundred fifty thousand (250,000) copies in the aggregate;
m) *In* eBooks, including multi seat license electronic textbooks, provided that the number of potential seat licenses or end users is fewer than two hundred fifty thousand (250,000) in the aggregate;"


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Skyler West said:


> Thanks Melody. Great resource!
> 
> I'm confused now though. Your interaction with 123rf on your site says we need an Electronic format extended license, whereas my e-mail states I need a Print extended license for both formats. Now I'm really confused.


That is another problem - different individuals from the same company may give slightly different replies! Sometimes I write to them at different times or I use different email addresses and then compare the answers I get...or you have to phone them and try to speak to a senior person to get final clarification. A print license for an electronic format doesn't make sense though...

Melody


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sarahdalton said:


> Shutterstock use that word 'in' as well.
> 
> " l) As part of editorial or advertising copy* in* magazines, newspapers, books, book covers, textbooks, editorials and directories provided that the print or manufacturing run(s) of such magazines, newspapers, books , book covers, textbooks, editorials and directories does not exceed two hundred fifty thousand (250,000) copies in the aggregate;
> m) *In* eBooks, including multi seat license electronic textbooks, provided that the number of potential seat licenses or end users is fewer than two hundred fifty thousand (250,000) in the aggregate;"


Yes - but they also list book covers there! 123RF doesn't add the words "book covers" PLUS they list book covers specifically under their extended license section...

Plus I have emails from Shutterstock to confirm both ebook and paperback covers are fine under a standard license. An email would also count as a legal document:

Hi,

Thank you for choosing Shutterstock.

You may use the Standard License for all of the above uses, e-book, paper back book, blogs, and websites. The print run must remain below 250,000 and this includes print and e-book downloads.

Best wishes,

Roger Santos
Account Executive

Tel (US only): 1 866 663 3954
Tel (International): +1 646 419 4452
Fax (International): +1 347 402 0710
[email protected]

Here's the quote from 123RF - no mention of book covers for the standard license: "(h) If the Content is to be used in an Editorial publication such as (but not restricted to) magazines, newspapers, textbooks, eBooks, printed material, online or multimedia CDs, 123RF grants You a nonexclusive, nontransferable license to use, reproduce, publish, display, and distribute the Content up to 250,000 copies in aggregate (for quantities above this amount, you must purchase the Extended License version for the Content) according to the Terms and Conditions set forth in Section 3 hereof. "


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahh, okay. 

Wow, licenses are confusing. From now on I might take a leaf from your book and Email each stock photo site so I have a response in writing. 

Luckily my photos are also on bigstock so I can purchase the standard license there. Phew, nearly had a slight panic. I'm definitely scrubbing 123rf from my bookmarks. 

It's strange because the licenses are all worded in such a similar way, and contain pretty much the same images. So why would 123rf shoot themselves in the foot and not provide the same service?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

sarahdalton said:


> Ahh, okay.
> 
> Wow, licenses are confusing. From now on I might take a leaf from your book and Email each stock photo site so I have a response in writing.
> 
> ...


Good question! Maybe if enough authors query them they might change their policy?


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Melody Simmons said:


> Good question! Maybe if enough authors query them they might change their policy?


I think it's probably worth a go! They'd be losing out on big business if they don't.


----------



## Picky Cat Editing (Dec 26, 2011)

Ouch! Been browsing around for a new look on my Voodoo Zombie books. I know one place I won't be looking. That's insane.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I purchased the basic license from 123rf, but I found the same graphics at http://www.fotolia.com/id/51688604 - I think I'm going to have to re-purchase the graphics from fotolia, because I'm not going to pay 123rf's price for 2 cover graphics for a book that's destined to be perma-free.


----------



## Skyler West (Aug 23, 2012)

Further clarification from 123rf. 3 e-mails replies later from 3 different people.

My second e-mail:
"So the updated license agreement now means that everything for electronic eBooks AND paperback regular books comes under the Print Only Extended license. is this correct?"

123rf reply:

"Yes, Print only Extended License is sufficient for electronic eBooks AND paperback books.

I'm sorry for the confusion, we have provided you the link to the incorrect information.
I believe my colleague thought that you are using the editorial image(s).

The correct one should be : http://www.123rf.com/license.php?type=el_print for Print only Extended License.
As written in License Agreement for Print only Extended License, here is the phase regarding printing for ebooks/books:-

(h) if the Content is to be used in an Editorial publication such as (but not restricted to) magazines, newspapers, textbooks, eBooks, printed material, online or multimedia CDs or DVDs, 123RF grants You a nonexclusive, nontransferable license to use, reproduce, publish, display, and distribute the Content in unlimited copies according to the Terms and Conditions set forth in Section 3 hereof; and / or"

Hope this helps people. 

Fortunately, I've found all 4 images elsewhere on CanStock Photo thanks to Melody's useful blog post! $20 instead of £130, and I'm sorted!

Skyler


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Skyler West said:


> Further clarification from 123rf. 3 e-mails replies later from 3 different people.
> 
> My second e-mail:
> "So the updated license agreement now means that everything for electronic eBooks AND paperback regular books comes under the Print Only Extended license. is this correct?"
> ...


Thank you for sharing the information Skyler. At least that means it is $50 for the Print extended license instead of $75 for the Electronic extended license or $100 for the Comprehensive extended license...Anyway - I just hope authors become more aware that 123rf is not as cheap a bargain as they are often advertised to be - at least not for authors!

Melody


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

You guys all know how to search Google for images and see if your stock is on any other sites, right?

Go to Google. Switch to Image Search. Click on the little camera in the corner. Upload the image (not your book cover, but the plain image).

It will show you anywhere on the internet the image exists. It can be spotty if the image was manipulated, but for searching for the plain stock, it works great.

*On the issue of them "knowing" if the stock was their version.*

This is going to depend on one very important thing: Did the cover designer start with an empty Photoshop document (or Gimp or whatever) and PASTE the image in? OR, did the cover designer start with the stock photo, and then add layers in text?

This is an important distinction because the Meta Data of the original image will be retained in your book cover if they used the image as the base, but not if they copied the image in.

Now, you can strip that metadata out of your cover if you want by copying your cover and pasting it into a new Photoshop doc, flattening it, and resaving. You're covered as long as you've bought the image, but once the metadata is out, it won't be clear which stock agency provided you the image. Still, I think you can easily argue that you repurchased the image and are now using their licensing agreement if you are questioned.

Here's the thing, though. When a photographer signs on with a stock agency, we are allowed to be exclusive or not. We can be exclusive as a whole, or exclusive per image.

I am exclusive to Dreamstime, which means they protect me. They KNOW that if someone is using my image, that it should have come from them and can go after copyright infringement.

If it's not an exclusive image, they don't really bother, as it could have originated anywhere. So unless someone tips them off to go looking, they are not going to knock on your door.

Now all bets are off with Getty. They actively search for infringement of copyright and licensing violation.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for that info, Deanna.  Good to know from someone who understands.  I do use 123rf a lot for my non-fiction because they are cheap and I use a lot of images, but I have no images from them on my covers.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

*sigh* I just had to re-buy the letters for the Heart of Rock cover from Shutterstock. 123rf just lost me as a potential customer.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

beccaprice said:


> *sigh* I just had to re-buy the letters for the Heart of Rock cover from Shutterstock. 123rf just lost me as a potential customer.


Ooops! 123RF won't be impressed with me but they should either change their policy or realise authors will no longer be tricked into purchasing images from them only to discover later they must buy an extended license for their cover...when the standard license is sufficient for all book covers, paperback and ebook, on 90% of the other stock sites.

Melody


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the information, Melody. I won't be visiting 123rf again! So far, I've managed to find all the images I needed on Dreamstime. There are some truly awful images on there, but also a few gems if you search hard enough.

And thanks Texasgirl for the info on searching Google for images - I never knew about the little camera!! In the past I've almost wept with longing for an image when I was unable to locate the owner. This should make things loads easier


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Shalini Boland said:


> And thanks Texasgirl for the info on searching Google for images - I never knew about the little camera!! In the past I've almost wept with longing for an image when I was unable to locate the owner. This should make things loads easier


Yeah, Texasgirl - thank you for your scholarly additions!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

From what I can tell looking at my 123rf stock files (before I delete them, sigh), there is no meta data on the downloads beyond the image title. So either they are super sneaky and hiding it where I can't see it, or it should be pretty easy to strip the title which you do anyway when you use the stock in a cover. So I think, and obviously this is not legal or probably even smart advice, you should all be okay purchasing the license somewhere else and continuing to use the same cover.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Doomed Muse said:


> From what I can tell looking at my 123rf stock files (before I delete them, sigh), there is no meta data on the downloads beyond the image title. So either they are super sneaky and hiding it where I can't see it, or it should be pretty easy to strip the title which you do anyway when you use the stock in a cover. So I think, and obviously this is not legal or probably even smart advice, you should all be okay purchasing the license somewhere else and continuing to use the same cover.


As far as I know the metadata is included in the image title. If you upload an image to your blog, for example, the title will have the metadata and will link the image tot the stock site. Unless you delete the title. But yes, if you make a new document in Photoshop which is obviously saved under a new name, there will be no metadata carried over.


----------



## Aya Ling (Nov 21, 2012)

Phew...I just confirmed with my designer that she didn't use any stock from 123rf.com, thank god. Will certainly avoid them in the future! Thanks so much for the alert, Melody.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting Melody.  
They're now off my list!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I also made sure to put a copyright notice in the About the Author / About the Artists section, saying where I had purchased the cover images from.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

beccaprice said:


> I also made sure to put a copyright notice in the About the Author / About the Artists section, saying where I had purchased the cover images from.


Actually crediting the cover designer and the image sources in your book is always a good practice - morally and legally


----------



## fhiggins (Jun 5, 2014)

Melody Simmons said:


> I have a list of sites whose terms and conditions I have read and that all replied to me in writing (I like to keep written replies for the records) to confirm that the standard license allows for both ebook and paperback covers. The numbers allowed may vary amongst 250 000, 500 000 or unlimited depending on the site. The full list is here: http://ebookindiecovers.com/2013/03/31/all-about-stock-images-and-book-covers/ There are other cheap sites too...
> 
> Melody


Hi Melody,

Just tried your link to see the full list. Apparently it's password protected and not available for viewing without a password :-(

Frank


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

fyim said:


> Hi Melody,
> 
> Just tried your link to see the full list. Apparently it's password protected and not available for viewing without a password :-(
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank

Wow - you threw an OLD OLD thread back up on Kindleboards.

What happened with that post is this - sites keeps changing their policies. I had a list of about 15 sites up in that post, stating publicly that they all allow for both paperback and ebook covers under a standard license. Well, I only use about 4 sites out of all of them maximum myself, and I remain updated with the policies of those 4 sites. I just had no time to keep checking on all the other sites...so someone wrote to me to say that one of the sites I listed was questionable as they got different info from them regarding their policy. I had no time to check on it as I don't use the site anyway, so I rather just removed the whole post. A lot of things can change in a year and one needs to read all the fine print on the sites and also write to them to get proper confirmation.

I have a hard enough time to keep my post on book cover sizes up to date - but that I at least do. I try to check all the links every month:

http://ebookindiecovers.com/ebook-cover-size-requirementsspecifications/

I see 123RF still has its extended license indicated for all book covers on this page though:

http://www.123rf.com/license_summary.php

Best is to read the license terms on the site you intend to use and then write to them for written confirmation.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

*UPDATE JULY 2014 - It seems that enough people must have complained because I suddenly see a change in their policy. Check this page:

http://www.123rf.com/license_summary.php

At the bottom where it says Book Covers there was a red cross under the standard license before, but now there is the number 300 000. So 300 000 copies. I have not written to them to confirm this - but it does seem their policy on book covers has changed.

I have just sent them a note to ask if they changed their policy, so will see what they say.
*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Melody!

Betsy


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, got a fast reply too!    See:

Hi Melody,

Thank you for contacting us.

Due to popular demand we had a review of the licensing last month in June regarding the use of images for publication purposes and the Standard License has been changed to allow the use of images for books up to 300,000 copies. You can even use the books for resale as long as it is within the 300,000 copy limit and you will only need the Print only Extended License if the books go over 300,000 copies.

Hope this helps.

If you need any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us.

Regards,
Shawn

___________________________
Client Relationship Manager
24/7 Customer Support @ 123RF.com

Support & contact info:
USA / Canada : 1 866 655 FREE (1 866 655 3733)
United Kingdom : 0808 222 3388
Europe : +44 20 3286 9998
Australia / NZ : 1 300 82 81 88
Asia : +603 7880 0087
General Email : [email protected]


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update! That's a relief, because they are my go-to for stock images. The low price is my favourite part.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

That's great news! Thank you for updating.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

I presume there will be no future disputes over whether the images are used inside the book or on the cover now.

Having some experience in these matters (although I am not an attorney) their defense of the use of the word "in" as a means of excluding the use of their work on book covers is likely not going to be persuasive in a legal context and it certainly isn't going to fly in front of a jury.  A reasonable person is going to ask why, if e-book covers are supposed to be carved out, they didn't bother to explicitly do so, given the exhaustive terms for all their other licenses.

Cases like this have a tendency to escape the arcane and be distilled to the "reasonable person" test, especially in front of a get-to-the-point judge.  The use of one work "in" another has a rather well-established legal meaning.  I've never seen it used to indicate the pages of a book while excluding the cover.


----------

